#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 第5期獵豹寫真集

## Meow

“欣賞更多寫真”

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

拍的好阿!! 真的是好漂亮!!雖然有一些是在圍籠裡的..不過不傷整體自然美!推推~  :wuf_e_howl:

----------


## Meow

有些圖根本就是在勾引......超野性美的。  :Wink:  

可惜這次的沒有陰部特寫呵呵。

----------


## 庫洛

小獵豹很可愛耶= v =
真想抱回家

----------


## Meow

我給你抱回家。 >.<

我朋友還拿來當頭像了，呵呵。

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

哈哈哈，我已經把牠們當成電腦桌面的桌布！
有那麼多張，每張都百看不厭，可以用上最少兩年了！
以後也要放多些獵豹圖圖喔！
-----------------------------------------------------
把牠們列印出來做貼紙，哈哈哈！

----------


## Meow

我也在找我想要的“第16張”獵豹桌布呢。  :Twisted Evil:  

我的電腦可以設定定時切換桌布，滿滿的獵豹，看了就好興奮呢。  :Embarassed:

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

哈哈！我把獵豹的圖片印成貼紙了！(每一張都不同！)
我可以拿出市面買了！賺得的錢可以捐去獵豹保育基金！
------------------------------------------------------------
同時，請各大大支持獵豹保育基金！

----------


## Meow

這樣是違反著作權喲，因為相片不是你拍得要做成商業活動必須要經由攝影者授權喲。

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

那....我還是把獵豹貼紙貼滿全屋吧！
特別是母豹，貼到洗水間裡！
上廁所的時候就看著她！

----------


## Meow

記得要護貝還要把每張圖放大成A4大小哦，天花板順便貼個超大母豹吧。  :Mr. Green:

----------

